# My First ADGA Show!



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I just participated in my very first ADGA show! It was lots of fun!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Great job


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Awesome job! 
I have a little girl that I am wanting to train and get into showing. Got any tips you wish you knew prior to your first show?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you! Always use a show chain to show them in! I have seen lots of people use collars or collars with a show leash (I think it might be appropriate for meat goat shows), and it is much easier to control a goat with a chain (and looks a lot cleaner too!). I do wish I brought a shovel(I really meant to bring it!:-D) and broom to clean out my stalls after the show, but some one was nice and let me borrow theirs! If you want you can chine your goat (while standing still) to make your goat's topline more even.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

How to you train your goats to stand still for show?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Work with them every day. It helps if you have a few people with goats to practice like you were in a show ring.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great work - looks good!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Are you showing at the Virginia State Fair?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes-I did show at the VA state fair. I am very happy with my goats placings! My Alpine placed first in the 3 year old class, and one of my jr. Alpines placed second in her class. I was a relatively small show, but I think nigerians were the largest in attendance.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

How far are you from Raleigh, NC?
You might could add the NC State Fair too.
There are a couple of county fairs in the western part of NC that have dairy goat shows too. Rowan County, Cleveland County, and Winston Salem, NC


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job, looking good.


----------

